# Congrats Pdx Doug!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doug,

WOOF! WOOF! Congrats.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug
Now you're running with the big dogs
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo! Write on!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Doug, better watch out, I am catching up!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great job PDX!!

mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

doug

congrats on 1k posts









you ARE









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on reaching the 1000 mark









Keep on writting















































































Congrats again

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Doug...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Hey, what can I say? The Keystone Outback number 12 car ran great all day! I can't tell you how proud I am of the guys in the pits! They gave me a great vehicle and kept me up front all day!...

(Sorry, I always wanted to do that!) shy

Seriously, thanks to everyone on the forum for providing such great inspiration for the rest of us! You guys are the best!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to the Grand Old Party


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Doug,

Sorry I don't have any of the fancy comic pictures like everyone else, so I'll just say Great job









kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ah...you don't really like the 12 car do you???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

I don't even know who the 12 car is!









That was the number I used myself many years ago, in a galaxy far... far... away!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jolly,
> 
> I don't even know who the 12 car is!
> 
> ...


Let's keep it that way!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Doug,

Congrads on reaching this milestone in your Outbackers career. I am sure that all of the hard work and paid off in the form of the get bonuses that you will surely be receiving in the mail.

Thanks for being here for those of us who are "RV challenged"!!!!

Congrads again,

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Doug,

I have learned alot from the info you have posted in the forum. Keep up the good work. Look foward to reading your post in the future.


----------

